# Drum brake conversion



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Would anyone, or has anyone, used the drum brake conversion offered by YearOne on their GTO? I was thinking of doing it on a 64, but wondering if it will fit on the original steel wheels. They said the wheels must be 7 by 14, but I think mine are 6 by 14. Again, they are the original wheels. Anyone know if they'd be 6 or 7 by 14? Also, the guy at yearone said I may be able to do it with spacers.

Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drum brake conversion? or a disk brake conversion?


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Whoops, I meant disc brake conversion. 

YearOne Online Shopping


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The stock wheels for the 64 are 6", I purchased my 67 conversion kit from Direct Fit Brakes and went with the 4 wheel kit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mothball the wheels for safe-keeping (They are after all the original ones!) and put on some Torque Thrusts, Cragars, etc. DO NOT use spacers. Please, just don't!!


----------

